# Fifa 15 Android



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2014)

Sapete per caso se uscirà,e quando esce Fifa 15 per android? Purtroppo,per ora ho solo visto,in varie ricerche,che esce per PS4/Xbox One,PS3/Xbox 360,PC,e PS Vita,sarebbe interessante avere per il secondo anno,un alternativa di Fifa portatile,pure per smartphone/tablet,speriamo in bene,anche perché mi sembra più aggiornato come menu,e rose,di quello per versione Ps Vita,cosa che mi sembra abbastanza bello solo per la grafica!


----------

